# Pretty Major Snow Storm for Eastern MA



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Barnstable MA-Central Middlesex County MA-Dukes MA-Eastern Essex MA- 
Eastern Norfolk MA-Eastern Plymouth MA-Nantucket MA- 
Northern Bristol MA-Northwest Providence RI-Southeast Middlesex MA- 
southeast Providence RI-Southern Bristol MA-Southern Plymouth MA- 
Southern Worcester MA-Suffolk MA-Western Essex MA-Western Norfolk MA- 
Western Plymouth MA- 
Including the cities of, Attleborough, Barnstable, Beverly, 
Boston, Brockton, Brookline, Cambridge, Fall River, Falmouth, 
Framingham, Franklin, Gloucester, Lawrence, Lowell, Lynn, 
Milford, Nantucket, New Bedford, Newburyport, Newton, 
North Attleborough, Plymouth, Providence, Quincy, Somerville, 
Taunton, Vineyard Haven, Waltham, Weymouth, 
Woonsocket And Worcester 
432 PM EST Sun Dec 26 2004 
Winter storm warning remains in effect until 8 AM EST Monday 


A winter storm warning continues in effect for Eastern Massachusetts and Northern Rhode Island, including the communities of Boston, Providence, Worcester, Lowell, Taunton, New Bedford, and Nantucket. 

Snow, heavy at times, will fall through the night. The snow will taper off Monday morning. Total accumulations of 6 to 12 inches are expected by Monday morning in Boston and Taunton, 5 to 10 inches in Lawrence and Worcester and Providence, 5 to 10 inches on Cape Cod and Marthas Vineyard, and 4 to 8 inches on Nantucket. 

Strong winds are also expected tonight. Winds of 25 to 35 mph and gusts to 60 mph are possible along the Massachusetts east coast from the New Hampshire border to Nantucket, including the City of Boston. wind gusts of 45 mph are possible farther inland. 

The strong winds will cause blowing and drifting of snow, creating periods of poor visibility. Near blizzard conditions are possible at times tonight along the Massachusetts east coast. If you do not need to travel tonight, please do not. 

Stay tuned to NOAA weather radio or local radio and television stations for the latest information on this winter storm.


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Be safe guys


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Sound the alarm!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

ringggggggg Police emergency

If this is an emergency, press 1

If this is a service call, press 2

If this is an officer calling in sick, Pull this


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

About 8 inches outside my house right now.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Oh yay...this will make my 8-4 shift FUN :?

oh and the latest i've heard from WHDH Ch. 7 is 8-16" now


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

So sitting here working I get a phone call
ME:....... Police like is recorded.
THEM.... Is their a ban on driving can i drive??

What i wish i could have said to this person.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

FRPDConstable";p="50481 said:


> So sitting here working I get a phone call
> ME:....... Police like is recorded.
> THEM.... Is their a ban on driving can i drive??
> 
> What i wish i could have said to this person.


:lol: sorry, only you can't drive but everyone else can :lol:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Driving to work for 7 sucked! PEOPLE DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE ANYMORE!!!

I seriously wanna have target practice on all the yuppie assholes who think they can drive 75 just because they own an SUV... It's such a surprise to them when they figure out they can't stop as fast or as convenient as they think. Three accidents ALL involving over sized SUV's within a three mile radious.

And while I'm on my rampage.. What processes people to stop in the fast lane.. for ANY reason.. and have the gall to stand behind or beside their car. Idiots!
:evil:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I love my 45 second commute to work, I love it even more because I did not have to make it last night or today


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

It took me 10 mins to clean off my truck for my 45 sec. commute. I think I should have just walked! #-o


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Opie";p="50499 said:


> It took me 10 mins to clean off my truck for my 45 sec. commute. I think I should have just walked! #-o


left at 7:30 to go clean off my car for my 2 minute commute...got there at 7:59 :?


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Bummin...What a waist of a snow storm, the 'storm' only left about 2" here in the Pioneer Valley.
Besides. the college where I work is closed for the day anyway! #-o


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

The town of Danvers find its to be quite the larf( yuppie danvers for laugh) to use my drive way as somewhere to shove snow. I always end up with a thick and high snow build up that has been nicely compressed infront of my car. :roll: :x



copchika911";p="50496 said:


> Driving to work for 7 sucked! PEOPLE DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE ANYMORE!!!


No kiddin. It was 9 am, I was all snug in my bed with visions of boobs danceing in my head, when what should wake me but a phone call from Captain Amazeing.   Captain Amazeing got our rescue truck stuck in the snow this morning......sideways trying pull it out himself....so since I was the only sucker that answerd the phone, I had to go help him dig it out. That is, after I dug myself out.  ](*,) ](*,)

Officers........why cant they just ride the desk. :roll:
CHAOS......Captain Has Arrived On Scene or at Station like this morning.


----------

